# 9.2 LB smallie photo



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Photos of the 9.2 oz smallie (record being 9.8 ) caught off conneaut last year have been posted in my photo gallerys. This is a HUGE BASS I thought some of you may like to see it. Conneaut grows em *BIG * http://ohfishing.com[/URL


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a fish of a lifetime  , thanks for posting it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like a hybrid smallmouth from what I can see. Nice fish regardless.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sheephead Master said:


> Looks like a hybrid smallmouth from what I can see. Nice fish regardless.


 Huh???

I remember the pics when they were posted last year. That is truly a hawg. If I recall the fish was just a few ounces fromt eh record and there was some speculation that it may have made the record if it had gotten to the scales quicker.

A smallie that size would be one heck of a fight. The best I have done was a little under 6# and that fish was STRONG.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Why not simply post the picture here?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ok buddy.. my work is done here


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow what a pig! Could you imagine a few of those in a tournament


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one helluva smallmouth. Hybrid? Looks like all the others that come out of Erie except it is a lot BIGGER!!!!  Thanks for posting it Clyde.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

nice *PIG*    errr smallie. what a fish!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

what a hawg!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That thing is sweet.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

God that is freaking sick!! And i was all proud of my 22'' this summer. Looks like a have a new goal this summer..lol


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

WoW!!! That is a nice Smallie!!!!!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Yikes........


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Come on Shortdrift!

Lets go get me one of them


----------

